# SSR GT3's Installed - Many Pics Inside



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Ack said:


> *Thanks Bimmee!
> 
> I got them thru Tirerack. Total cost was a little under $3,050. I went with the 9.5" rear vs a 8.5" front rim. Tires are the S03's which ran about $800 installed. *


 ummm, I need a part time job......


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *Paint them silver Pete. Don't get all crazy with the colors on me now.
> 
> Black would be cool too. Are you going glossy or flat? A satin silver would be super pimp. :bigpimp: *


Hmm, silver eh? Black is a nice contrast but silver wouldn't stand out very much either. All I know is blue is out of the question. Too much attention would be brought to the wheels.

I think black and silver is a flat paint. I could always add sparkles to it.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Ack said:


> *Hmm, silver eh? Black is a nice contrast but silver wouldn't stand out very much either. All I know is blue is out of the question. Too much attention would be brought to the wheels.
> 
> I think black and silver is a flat paint. I could always add sparkles to it.  *


maybe if they have some type of metallic silver:dunno:


----------



## GhostRider (Dec 5, 2002)

Those wheels are super nice! I think they are some of the best looking 18"on the market! I'd paint it black, red, or silver in probably that order. Drop that ride some when you get the chance. A cupkit would make that look AWESOME! Makes me want some wheels really bad but I'm still saving up.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Ack,

thanks for the pics!

I put on my illuminated shift knob and noted that it looks exactly like yours in the pic. The 1st gear light appears brighter than the other gates and numbers and reverse isn't as bright. I doubt this was intentional. Is that how yours looks in person?


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Ack, not to get off topic but what kind of tv head unit do you have? I never looked into one because I thought it would block the A/C vents pretty badly, do you have any problems with it?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

SpeedKing9 said:


> *Nice looking!!
> 
> I do have a question about the interior of your car,, how did you install those blue lights near of the floor mats of the driver/passenger seats, and how much do they cost? Is this any type of neon blue light? I like the look of that! *


Thanks! They are 6" blue neon lights. When I did my install the installer threw them in for free. I believe they go for around $15-20 each. They are hooked up to a switch that is hidden in my dash next to my center channel speaker (see below). They were installed with electrical tape (of all things) and tapped into the power supply running the switches. This shouldn't be too hard to do yourself.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

RChoudry said:


> *Ack,
> 
> thanks for the pics!
> 
> I put on my illuminated shift knob and noted that it looks exactly like yours in the pic. The 1st gear light appears brighter than the other gates and numbers and reverse isn't as bright. I doubt this was intentional. Is that how yours looks in person? *


I noticed the same thing when I first picked this up. The pattern is identical to yours and I'm guessing its because there is only one small light illuminating the entire shift knob and its located right under the "1".


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *Ack, not to get off topic but what kind of tv head unit do you have? I never looked into one because I thought it would block the A/C vents pretty badly, do you have any problems with it? *


The headunit is the Clarion VRX925VD. There is an updated version of it (VRX935VD) that fixes some quirks with the gear mechanism that retracts and extends the screen; I've never had any problem with this though. The TV does block the two A/C vents but I just dial the amount of air down on these and the extra air comes out of the side vents. I haven't had a problem keeping the car cool in the summer with the TV up.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

For Alan, some daytime pics.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

2


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

3


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

4


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

255 Profile


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

damn those, things look awesome, you are making me want some


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

WOW! very very sharp! i can't believe how deep the rear wheels are! dude..you gotta make another trek up to TO. maybe in May when Rost picks up his baby?

in any case...:thumbup: :thumbup:

all you need now is a the M3 front bumper. <nudge nudge> :angel:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

in response to JPinTO's comment about lowering the car to reduce the gap. here's the M3 at last years BMW cruise where you attended, with the same rims as yours.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

maybe a 1/2 inch lower job will do the trick to reduce the gap. but IMO get the M3 front bumper first. (nudge nudge wink wink) :angel: 

but no matter how you slice it...your car looks amazing with those rims! :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> *in response to JPinTO's comment about lowering the car to reduce the gap. here's the M3 at last years BMW cruise where you attended, with the same rims as yours. *


Just a pet peeve.... the rims look great! The rears on the E46 sport pkg are low enough... As you say, the fronts are about 1/2 too high. With such nice wheels, you want it perfect. The M3 looks just a touch too low.

Not too high, not too low... just right!


----------



## Justindo (Nov 23, 2002)

Those are some great looking wheels! :thumbup: 

Just out of curiosity, are SSRs Japanese?


----------

